# First time surf fishing



## RW2016 (Jul 1, 2019)

Im heading to Galveston for the weekend, we will be staying just west of Jamaica Beach, so I would like to try fishing on the beach for shark or anything else that will bite. Any recommendations?


----------



## TBMatt (May 8, 2018)

Best thing to do is spend some time on this board as people like sharkchum and others have several detailed posts to help you out. They share lots of great info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tons of great info on here! A cast net for bait is handy. Mullet, croaker and whiting work well, Cut bait will get you a little bit of every species in the surf lol. The common fish finder rig works well in the surf.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The best recommendation I can give you is don't go surf fishing by Jamaica beach, it's a dead zone. Actually from Galveston to Freeport is probably the worst area for surf fishing in all of Texas. If you really want to know about surf fishing, look up my posts in the surf fishing forum. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> The best recommendation I can give you is don't go surf fishing by Jamaica beach, it's a dead zone. Actually from Galveston to Freeport is probably the worst area for surf fishing in all of Texas. If you really want to know about surf fishing, look up my posts in the surf fishing forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I hate to say that Sharkchum is right. But he must be right. I have lived in the same house for the past 15 years. i have never brought home a fish to clean and cook it. I rarely ever catch fish in the surf from Galveston to San Luis pass.
Most of the time I never catch 1 fish.


----------



## Mottled Duck (Dec 3, 2016)

TOMBOB said:


> I hate to say that Sharkchum is right. But he must be right. I have lived in the same house for the past 15 years. i have never brought home a fish to clean and cook it. I
> Most of the time I never catch 1 fish.[/UOTE]
> 
> When saying the Galvston to Freeport surf is I realll poor for surf fishing I dont know if you mean with the big rods for drum/redfish/sharks or wading fishing for trout or both?
> ...


----------



## Rburcaw (Jul 13, 2014)

From the deadzone.......


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Brady said:


> TOMBOB said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to say that Sharkchum is right. But he must be right. I have lived in the same house for the past 15 years. i have never brought home a fish to clean and cook it. I
> ...


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

MOB and Bryan Beach past the shrimper used to get epic for big reds, shark, etc. My PB flounder came out of the mouth. PB red, too. Best shark was on the beach just around the corner from it. But I agree, the stretch hasn't been productive for those species in probably 5 years. Even so, it's still reliable for trout if clarity, wind, temp, etc are reasonable.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

